# Picking a Pool Filter Sand for Substrate



## Burkely13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey All,

I'm new to the forum and just beginning to get back into the hobby. My wife only "allowed" me to purchase a 75gallon and 90 gallon tank FOR NOW. Long story short, I had way too many tanks set up years ago and it was either her or the fish... lol

Long story short, I've never used pool filter sand as substrate before. I have absolutely NO idea what I'm looking for and have been searching for several days.

I'm in Northern Ontario, Canada. Looking for a nice white, natural looking sand however, I may consider going black as well.

Any help or a little push in the right direction would be GREATLY appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I have pool filter sand in my tank. I ordered and got from local hardware store (ACE). See what colors they have, maybe only one color. Mine is a light 
whitish beige, I like it, but does show poop more though. I added a PH to the tank and it blows the poop closer to the filters (Problem semi-solved).
IMO, pool filter sand is sooooo easy to clean, it is worth buying. Also it is cheap, so another plus.


----------



## mark_j (Jul 15, 2016)

I use pool filter sand too. Bought two bags at a swimming pool supply store, but they sell it at many hardware stores also. Rinsed it in 5-gallon buckets with my garden hose and dumped it in the tank. Very happy. Fish poop sits on top and is easy to vacuum off, but you can also see each piece of poop in vivid detail, so there is a drawback. Would recommend, especially for the price.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once you find pool filter sand...there is usually only one option/store. You want 100% silica. The grain is 20 but that is true for the PFS most commonly stocked for consumers. Color is not optional...sand colored. Some are whiter...some are more beige.

Around here you have to go to a pool and spa supply store.


----------



## Burkely13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies.

I had a feeling it had to be 100% something or other, wasn't sure if it was silica or whatnot.

I contacted a few pool supply stores, and mentioned to them what I wanted to use it for. They seemed dumbfounded by the whole idea!

Once again, appreciate the replies! Here's to hoping they have a nice white in stock, with my luck it will be a slime color lol!!!

Cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As mentioned, since the material is meant for the inside of a pool filter...it is not decorative and does not come in colors. The natural color of silica is a beige sand color.


----------



## Burkely13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you DJ. That's understandable, just stating that I hope my local store doesn't carry anything in awful colours.

With that being said, I guess it's just pure luck when some folks end up getting a really nice, black pool sand?

Cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For black sand...you have to choose something other than pool filter sand.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

If you really want a Black sand, I think you can get Black Diamond sand from a "Sand-blasting company".

PS. I only needed one bag of the PFS for my 75gal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I gave Mrbudda a separate topic.


----------

